
FAANG employees give most often to Sanders and Warren - hbcondo714
https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/faang-employees-give-most-often-to-sanders-warren-snub-biden-201253891.html
======
planetzero
IF either of these candidates win the next election, FAANG won't have to give
any more money. It will be taken from them.

